# Davy Hollow Official Waiting Thread



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So as of today, all the girls have visited a buck at least once. SO Here's to hoping all of them took their first time!!! I'll combine all their threads into this one to keep track of them all better.

*DAVY HOLLOW'S 2012 BREEDINGS!*

*Bedlam Manor's Mercedes x Chateau Briant's Valiant*
Bred December 21st
Due ~May 15th

*Fairleas Pheobe x Hames + Axle ML JW Red *S*
Bred January 2nd
Due ~May 28th

And the most recent breeding (which happened today):

*Davy Hollow's Rosie x Hame + Axle Timpact *S*
Bred January 9th
Due ~June 7th

:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:
I'm really excited about all these breedings, most especially Lissa's. But since Rosie was bred today, I'm posting a picture of this handsome buck she was bred to:









hlala: hlala: He has *A* moonspot haha. So possible moonspots on Rosie's kids. He's also one of a quint, so his does might carry that gene too.
He was really sweet though 

To see everyone else, and their boyfriends, visit my website which is in my link. If you want to reserve a kid, there's a 50$ deposit, and specific prices are also listed on my site.

I CAN NOT WAIT FOR THESE BABIES!!!!!! You guys should understand how excited I am. PLEASE SPEED UP TIME!!! I'm glad I don't have to wait nine months for these babies haha.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cool! Keep us posted and make sure to get lots of pics! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my...you have a ways to go to wait for babies :hug: Can't wait to see pics of your girls as they make progress in cooking those kiddo's!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the bred does.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats :thumb: Can't wait to see the kiddos! I hope Lissa has :kidred: :kidred: this time!



DavyHollow said:


> I'm glad I don't have to wait nine months for these babies haha.


Yes THANK GOD! :laugh: I think 5 months is wayyyyy to long to wait! :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So far so good! No one has come back into heat!! So hopefully everyone is bred!
YAY!
Lissa will be one month soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

COngrats..... :clap:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So I wanted to post an update on the girls. I only have pics that my mom took, so they aren't great. But I'll be going home next weekend so I'll take a pooch shot on Lissa to see if you guys think she's bred.

A picture of everyone in the pen; Rosie and Pheobe are standing next to each other so you can barely see Fifi








The older feuding "sisters"









My fat and happy Alpine, Lissa, at 1.5 months. Hopefully.

















Pheobe, 1 month pregos. Hopefully. My mom thinks she looks skinny.

















Rosie, the baby. She's a little less than a month along. Hopefully. I personally think she's stealing all momma's food lol

















So thats my update. Maybe I'll write about their pregnancies, lol. Lissa's on her fourth, Pheobe her second, and Rosie her first. It could be good . . ..   

EVERYONE THINK PINK!!! MOST ESPECIALLY FOR LISSA!!!
:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice! Lissa is so cute  Thinking pinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpink for you! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.... :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's another update on Lissa! She's looking huge!! Still about a month to go!! I SO CAN'T WAAAAIT!










Any more bets? I've got triplets, twins, anyone wanna weigh in? lol

I plan to take more pictures this weekend since I'm home for easter.
What do you guys think??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow she is big! I say twins maybe trips!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Alright, so I did some recalculations, and Lissa is due the 14th of May (as day 145, 19th for 150)

She's getting big, but the dang pictures don't do her justice. Its a soft pudge though, which worries me of course.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Best of luck ! Thinking Pink for you ! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thinking :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Today Lissa is exactly ONE MONTH away from her 150 date!!   :dance: :dance: I'm so far past excited!!! I'm gonna get a banding tool and some stuff like that, so I'll be ready for boys (and she'll have girls instead haha)

A picture of her from 4/14, one month from her 145 due date








(sorry, my mom isn't good at taking preggo photos)

Pheobe is due May 28, which makes her with about One and a Half months left!! A picture of her belly growth (also on 4/14)









AND FINALLY my baby's babies are due June 7ish, and my birthday is June 10th, so those wil be her present to me. Here she is, Rosie, about 3 months along








She's got a bit of an udder starting to form, its soo cute!!!

I'm SO excited!!! Everyone here having babies is KILLING ME !!!!! But I shall satiate my appetite with adorable baby pictures until I have mine to cuddle  

THINK PINK!!! VERY VERY VERY VERY PINK!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

OF COURSE I will sacrifice having girls to have all three kid safely and have healthy kids.... but girls would be awesomer lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Lissa is getting big  I hope she has some gorgeous doelings for ya  I'm thinking TONS of pinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpinkPINK!!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Two weeks (ish) for Lissa!!!


----------



## Saramoukrime (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, two weeks will pass in no time! How incredibly exciting! I look forward to seeing the kids!! :wahoo:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Tomorrow is Lissa's 140!!! Thats the soonest a fetus is viable, correct? at least without serious complications? Well, anyway, SO FLIPPIN EXCITED!!!

If it wasn't raining I would be out with her right now holding her ligaments to see if they have softened lol


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

good luck and hope you get :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

YAY!!!!! Can't wait to see what she has


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Alrighty!!! Home stretch for Lissa! She should be dropping somewhere between now and friday. I recounted the day she kidded last year and it was 151, and the 14th is 145, so we may have another week or so haha

I shaved down her backside today and snappedsome pictures, so here's the latest from Davy Hollow farm!!

















pardon the terrible haircut, she was super fidgety so I just took what I could.  

SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Day 149 for Lissa. Signs of Pre-labor? I think so. If she doesn't pop today, I'd bet my life she'll do it tomorrow. Didn't eat her grain this morning, but still eating hay and chewing cud. She's huffing and puffing a lot and her stomach has dropped significantly. Jelly ligaments, signs of nesting. However, her udder hasn't really filled and her backside is clean. If it is labor, its really really early. She likes to have her kids around early to mid afternoon, so we'll see if she starts progressing faster soon.

Try to keep you all posted!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds close! Good luck thinking pink!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WAHOO!!! KEep us updated


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Anything new???


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

nothing  her udder is filling slowly, her ligs are still like jelly, sometimes not even there. Tonight when we put her in she had a _tiny_ bit of discharge. But I think she's gonna wait until tomorrow  hopefully won't be longer than that, since my mom has work on Monday and she wants to be around for the birth.

Today was her 150. Last year she kidded on 151. we'll just have to try to be patient


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she holds true to her pattern and has a healthy delivery with :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

how is she today?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, we need an update!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Still no discharge. Her udder is growing, her ligaments are gone. She's quiet, very quiet, which is pretty unusual for her. We locked her in the shed for a bit and she didn't make a peep. She's only partly interested in food. Her pooch is a bit more extended

I think she's going to make us wait a good deal longer, just to be spiteful lol 

We've decided if she has a girl, we'll name her Amara's Angel, Angel for short (unless her personality fits for something else). A boy gets some sort of greek hero name, as is per usual


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Lissa kidded. Go see birth Announcements to see the latest.

Next up for waiting is Pheobe, who would be 145 the 26th, and 150 on the 31st   

So basically we're going to go through this all over again with her


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

so . . . uh . . . Pheobe kidded. Completely unexpected! Check out birth announcements to see what happened.

Rosie is next! Her 145 is the 2nd, her 150 the 7th!!
Hopefully she'll be less sneaky than her mother


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! going to see now!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So Rosie is due any day now! Today is her 142, not much to report other than her adorable udder that is filling slowly. I'll keep you all posted!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking PINK!!!! :kidred:


----------

